# DE Wych WIP



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Hope ya'll dig.


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

She looks pretty freakin evil! Nice job


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanx. Prolly get to color her this weekend.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd be careful of bootylicious'ing them up. Eldar are meant to be slender, despite the modellers obvious SciFi+Women = Bazunga Tits. Otherwise, nice start!


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

I like it. Brilliant mate...


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Evil and nasty looking....very well done!


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

sweet as a nut dude, look forward to seeing it in color


----------

